# Games!



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> also i like hiding under the blankets right before she pounces on me, and then she goes crazy and starts digging the blanket right under my face..and finally she finds a way under the blanket and starts licking my ear and face and its so ticklish..she does more when i laugh..[/B]


We play this every night before bed!









The kids play hide and seek with him...it is hilarious!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes we play the hiding under the covers with Caesar and he digs like crazy!









Also i will stand at the top of the stairs behind the wall and he will be on the bed then get off hte bed and walk towards me I jump out at him he runs like a little mad man to hte bed and we do it again. I hide behind the wall up on the stairs, behind the bathroom or bed room door, and sometimes on the other side of the bed on the floor. 

My husband plays with him a lot by having his hand under the cover and Caesar will attack/pounce/and bite at the hand under the cover.

And of course, he loves the chase game. Where we will just lunge towards him and he will take off running and then come back for more.


----------

